# Anti Semitism at the Methodist Church



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Years ago, when it was still legal, I'd catch a Jewfish for a church fish fry.

I always tried to catch a teenie tiny one if I could but that group always managed to eat the whole thing or carry a bunch of fine fresh fish home with them. I sure miss eating those things.

My son dove a small rock we fish yesterday and there were 2 Jewfish/Goliaths on it. One was 350-400 and the other was "Real big." Rhett said, "That was the biggest dang fish I ever saw" and he has seen plenty of really big fish.

Now we gotta catch the big one for photos. BTW, the water is 24' deep there. I have caught several tons of Grouper off that rock.


----------

